# Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?



## Quadun80 (11. Juli 2018)

*Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

Hallo Ihr lieben,

da ich nun festgestellt habe das meine kompakt Wasserkühlung so langsam ihrem ende entgegenkommt und sie nicht mehr die volle Leistung bringt, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen. 
Im Internet habe ich schon nachgeschaut, jedoch auf den gängigen Seiten immer unterschiedliche Testergebnisse gefunden. 
Nach langem suchen, bin ich dann auf die Artic Liquid Freezer 240 mit 4*120mm Lüftern gestoßen. Ja die ist nicht teuer, aber ok und das Testvideo wo ich mir angeschaut habe, war auch ganz ok.
Da ich aber keine Unsummen ausgeben wollt (max 150€), wollte ich Euch mal fragen welche Wasserkühlungen (geschlossen evtl. mit Ausgleichsbehälter) empfehlen könnt.
Danke schon mal im vor raus für Eure Antworten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Björn


----------



## HisN (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

Darf ich fragen wie lange Deine alte Wasserkühlung durchgehalten hat?
Oder ist "ihr Ende" eher von der Leistung gemeint?


----------



## Quadun80 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

Die alte hat 5 Jahre gehalten. Wenn ich jetzt Prime starte, jagt die CPU Temp auf 90+ und der PC friert ein, hat die CPU eine Temp von 38-40 Grad (Win usw.) und beim spielen 50-65 Grad


----------



## butter_milch (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

Hat das Ding eventuell noch Garantie?


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

Nach 5 Jahre wird die keine Garantie mehr haben.
Ausserdem fällt verscheiss nicht mit unter Garantie und das ist das Problem bei allen Wasserkühlungssysteme.

Das die Kühlleistung nachlässt wird daran liegen das sich zum einem Schmutz im Kühler und Radiator absetzt und verstopft und zum anderem verdunstet Wasser mit der Zeit.

Es gibt aber auch kompakt Wasserkühlung was gewartet werden kann.
Bedeutet... 

1. Einfüllstutzen zum austauschen oder nachfüllen ist vorhanden.
2. Schläuche sind nicht verpresst oder verschweisst sondern verschraubt.
In diesem Fall können Schläuche ausgetauscht werden und ggf. sogar noch erweitert.

Sofern eine Kompakt Wasserkühlung keine Garantie mehr hat können Kühler zerlegt werden und gereinigt werden, denn dort setzt sich der Schmutz in den Rillen fest und setzt sie zu und ggf. den Radiator ausbauen und mit reinigen.

Dann hält eine AIO auch länger als 5-7 Jahren.

Empfehlen kann ich dir die Alphacool Eisbaer.
Die gibt es in verschiedene Grössen. Ein 420er Radiatoren mit 3x 140er Lüfter kostet an die 150 Euro.
Ein 360er Radiator mit 3x 120er Lüfter um die 100 Euro.

In Sache CPU Kühler reicht ein 240er aus, grösser ist aber besser.
Dann können die Lüfter auch mal langsamer laufen.

Alternativ kannst auch eine be quiet! Silent Loop nehmen.
Hier ist auch ein Einfüllstutzen vorhanden und die Schläuche sind auch mit Anschraubanschlüsse dran.
Es wird hier auch ein Radiator von Alphacool verwendet.

Die Pumpe von Alphacool darf auch statt mit 12v mit nur 7v betrieben werden. 
Die Pumpe von der Silent Loop jedoch darf NUR mit 12v betrieben werden.


----------



## butter_milch (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

Je nach Hersteller/Modell und genauem Alter könnte der Kühler noch Garantie haben. Ich finde, dass man durchaus erwarten kann, dass eine AIO innerhalb dieses Zeitrahmens nicht derart an Potenzial verliert. Aber das hängt wiederum stark von der eigentlichen CPU ab und OP hat ja kaum Angaben gemacht...


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Je nach Hersteller/Modell und genauem Alter könnte der Kühler noch Garantie haben. Ich finde, dass man durchaus erwarten kann, dass eine AIO innerhalb dieses Zeitrahmens nicht derart an Potenzial verliert. Aber das hängt wiederum stark von der eigentlichen CPU ab und OP hat ja kaum Angaben gemacht...


Bei 1-3 Jahren würde ich noch nicht mal was sagen, aber nach 5 Jahren kannst das knicken.
Die Silent Loop als Beispiel hat 3 Jahre Garantie.

Warum sollte keine Kühlleistung verloren gehen... Wasser verdunstet und das ist ein Naturgesetzt.
Verschleiss ist vorhanden und es löse sich Partikel aus Schlauch, Wellen, Metall aus dem Radiator usw. Dadurch verstopfen oft die Kühler.

Auch eine Custom Wakü ist nicht wartungsfrei, nur lässt hier alles einfacher und besser warten.

Hier mal ein Beispiel:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ka2xzmzdhJA:580

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*EDIT: *

Ok scheinst recht zu haben, bei der Corsair Hydro Series sind 5 Jahre Garantie dabei.
Wobei wie ich zuvor schrieb kann das ganze unter Verschleiss laufen und dann wird doch keine Garantie übernommen, siehe....



> *Ausnahmen*
> Diese Garantie gilt nicht für Probleme oder Schäden, die insbesondere aus den folgenden Ursachen entstehen:
> 
> Verschleiß durch normalen Gebrauch
> ...


Quelle: https://www.corsair.com/de/de/warranty


----------



## Quadun80 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Je nach Hersteller/Modell und genauem Alter könnte der Kühler noch Garantie haben. Ich finde, dass man durchaus erwarten kann, dass eine AIO innerhalb dieses Zeitrahmens nicht derart an Potenzial verliert. Aber das hängt wiederum stark von der eigentlichen CPU ab und OP hat ja kaum Angaben gemacht...



Es ist eine Corsair H80 (bin mir nicht mehr so sicher) ! Diese habe ich vor ca 5 Jahren gekauft ! Als CPU habe ich einen I7 4790K.


----------



## Quadun80 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

ich bin ja evtl am überlegen mir die Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 LT/ST - Set zu holen. kennt die wer?


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

Bezüglich der Garantie kann der Hersteller immer angeschrieben werden, denn oft wird auch per Kulanz manches geregelt werden.

Die Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 LT/ST  ist halt eine Einsteiger Custom Wakü.
Kenne sie jetzt  nicht selber, aber schlechter als eine AIO wird sie bestimmt nicht sein. Und diese kannst du jederzeit noch erweitern und verbessern.
Durch den Agb was im Laufwerkschacht verbaut wird kann es sein das Vibration von der Pumpe mit aufs Gehäuse übertragen wird, was aber bei einer AIO normal auch nicht anders ist, da hier die Pumpe mit auf dem Kühler ist.

Aber das ganze könntest du später immer noch so umbauen das du Pumpe und AGB getrennt verbaust und so dann die Pumpe auch entkoppelt werden kann. Die Wartung und befüllen wird jedenfalls leichter als bei einer AIO wegen dem AGB sein.

Oder schau dir mal die Sets mit separaten AGB mal an: Eissturm | Alphacool | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Aber hier würde ich auch erst ab 2x 120er Lüfter nehmen.


----------



## Rangod (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

Habe mir vor 2 Jahren die Alphacool Eisbär 240 geholt und bin sehr zufrieden, der Radiator ist der gleiche wie aus der NexXxos Serie und die Pumpe ist für den Betrieb bei 7-12V freigegeben. 
Auf 7V ist sie dann auch wirklich leise und die Temperaturen gehen echt in Ordnung.


----------



## Quadun80 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

bin noch hin und her gerissen ob ich mir nun eine von bequiet hole oder von alphacool


----------



## butter_milch (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*



Quadun80 schrieb:


> bin noch hin und her gerissen ob ich mir nun eine von bequiet hole oder von alphacool



Beide und vergleichen


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

Die sind beide gut, nur bei der Alphacool kannst du die Pumpe auch mit 7v betreiben.
Dann wird sie auch etwas leiser sein.

Von bequiet  die Silent Loop darf nur mit 12v betrieben werden, aber die soll auch recht leise sein.

Aber auch Alphacool scheint da neue Kühler/Pumpen raus gebracht zu haben. 
Alphacool Eisbaer LT 240 mm AiO Wasserkuehlung | Eisbaer | Alphacool | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Quadun80 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus ! Ich werde mal in ein Computerfachgeschäft gehen und mich da auch mal informieren. Aber Alphacool sieht schon klasse aus.


----------



## IICARUS (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

Bei Alphacool musst du halt aufpassen das du nicht ein alter Lagerbestand mit dem alten Kühler/Pumpe bekommst.
Denn der neue Kühler sieht der Silent Loop schon sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Quadun80 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

So, zu meiner engeren Auswahl, zählen nun folgende Wakü´s

- Alphacool Eisbaer LT 240 CPU Black

- Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 LT/ST Set

- Alphacool Eisbaer 240 CPU Black

- Bequiet Silentloop 240

Habe mal den Händler meines Vertrauens angeschrieben und Ihn mal zu diesen Wakü´s gefragt.


----------



## Quadun80 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

Meine Frage zu den von mir benannten Wakü, gibt es da große Unterschiede von der Külleistung ?


----------



## IICARUS (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

Das sind alles 240er Radiatoren, da tut sich von einem zum anderem nicht viel.
Einen Unterschied würde es nur machen wenn der Radiator größer wird, denn dann könnten bei gleicher Kühlleistung die Lüfter etwas niedriger laufen.
Im schnitt musst du bei einem 240er Radiator von der Kühlleistung eines guten Luftkühler ausgehen.

Bei einem 360er könnte sich das ganze schon um 10°C verbessern.
Bei der Silent Loop wird leider oft bemängelt da die Pumpe manchmal schnell defekt wird.


----------



## soonsnookie (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

arctic liquid freezer 360

preis/leistungstechnisch die stärkste aio die es gibt - die pumpe wird in so ziemlich allen closed loops verwendet


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue WasserkÃ¼hlung, aber welche ?*



Quadun80 schrieb:


> So, zu meiner engeren Auswahl, zählen nun folgende Wakü´s
> 
> - Alphacool Eisbaer LT 240 CPU Black
> 
> ...



Die stammen alle von Alphacool, auch die Be Quiet Silent Loop.

OEM Partner | Alphacool - the cooling company

--> ALC DC-LT Pumpe, Nexxxos Radiator, NexXxoS XP³ Kühlerbodenplatte.

Be Quiet hat lediglich Pure Wing Lüfter beigelegt und bei der Eisbaer LT gibt es keinen Nexxxos sondern einen noname Kupferradiator.


----------



## Quadun80 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*



soonsnookie schrieb:


> arctic liquid freezer 360
> 
> preis/leistungstechnisch die stärkste aio die es gibt - die pumpe wird in so ziemlich allen closed loops verwendet



Wenn ich mir die holen würde, bräuchte ich einen anderen Tower ! Bei meinem geht nur ein 2x120mm Radiator rein 
Ein neuer Tower wäre natürlich nicht schlecht, aber da ist die Auswahl auch wieder so groß


----------



## IICARUS (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

An dieser AIO kann ich kein Einfüllstutzen sehen.
Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 Review | ProClockers

Zudem sind die Schläuche wohl verpresst oder angeschweisst und was Wartung angeht sehr schlecht.
Hier kannst nach Jahren nur entsorgen und neu kaufen.

Bei anderen wie die Silentloop und von Alphacool können die Schläuche getauscht werden und auch Kühlflüssigkeit nachgefüllt oder gar ausgetauscht werden.
Wir haben in einem anderem Thema zur Zeit eine Eisbaer wo der Kühler so mit Schmutz zugesetzt hatte das kein guter Durchfluss mehr vorhanden war und die Temperatur an die 95°C anstieg. Nachdem der Kühler zerlegt wurde und gereinigt war wieder alles gut. Falls die Schläuche irgendwann brüchig werden könnte sie auch mit ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## Quadun80 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

So nun mal eine Frage zu den 360mm Radiatoren.
Was für Gehäuse könnt ihr mir da empfehlen ?


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

Fractal Design Define S (FD-CA-DEF-S-BK) ab €' '66,94 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

70€ Gehäuse für zwei 360mm slim Radiatoren.


----------



## Quadun80 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

so es ist nun die Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 LT/ST - Set geworden. Direkt bei alphacool bestellt


----------



## daddynet (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

Hallo zusammen,

Dir, Quadun80, möchte ich dich zu Deinem WaKü-Set beglückwünschen.

Ich bin erst seit heute hier, und konnte Dir meine Empfehlung nicht nennen.

Bei mir sollte es auch eine AiO-WaKü sein, nach langer Suche (ca. 1 Monat) bin ich auf die Fractal Design Kelvin T12 gestossen und habe sie gekauft.
Da diese AiO-WaKü erweiterbar ist, folgte der Radi Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper X-Flow 420mm mit 3 Enermax Twister Cluster Advance 140mm Lüftern.
Die Radis gibt es auch 240 mm.

Und nicht Teuer!

MfG daddynet


----------



## Quadun80 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

So nun ist Sie verbaut  ! Bei Zimmertemp 30 Grad hat der CPU nun 40 Grad ! Wenn ich Prime laufen lasse, komme ich auf 75 Grad ! Sind die Werte Ok ?
 Kreislauf ist wie folgt aufgebaut: 
Aus dem Tank in den CPU, dann zum Radiator raus und wieder in den Tank


----------



## IICARUS (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

Ja sieht gut aus.

Am ende kommt es sowieso darauf an welche Temperaturen in Anwendungen und Games vorhanden sind und da wirst du mit Sicherheit nicht so hoch wie mit PrimeTV liegen.
Zudem kommt es noch auf die Drehzahl der Lüfter mit an, denn hier gilt es ein Kompromiss zwischen Lautstärke und Temperatur zu halten. Bedeutet um so schneller die Lüfter(mehr Geräusch) um so kühler das Kühlwasser.

Im übrigem meinst du das Ausgleichsbehälter, also abgekürzt AGB.
Das soll wie der Name schon sagt immer die Kühlflüssigkeit ausgleichen damit wenn Luft ins AGB gelangt dies mit Wasser ersetzt wird.

Zudem soll es bei bestimmten Temperaturen die Dichte ausgleichen, da das Wasser mit hoher Temperatur etwas ansteigen wird. AGB soll aus diesem Grund auch nie Rand voll gemacht werden.


----------



## Quadun80 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

Danke IIcarus  ! Die Wakü ist nicht schlecht und soweit ist sie gut.


----------



## Quadun80 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

Mal ne Frage. Lohnt es sich bei der Wakü 4 lüfter dran zu machen ?


----------



## micha34 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

Ich frage mich,wie denn Schmutz in einem geschlossenen System reinkommen soll.Ist das evtl Korrosion?
Auch Kühlflüssigkeit sollte nicht verschwinden wenn die Schläuche Diffusionsdicht sind.
Beide Punkte deuten für mich auf keine gute Konstruktion hin.


----------



## pope82 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

kein schlauch ist diffusionsdicht.


----------



## Quadun80 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

Hätte da noch eine Frage ! Die Pumpe läuft momentan auf 7 Volt, langt das oder wäre es besser wenn ich die auf 12 Volt laufen lasse ?


----------



## dooli (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

7 volt reichen vollkommen. kann sein du mit 12 volt 2-3° kühler ist aber dafür dann eben deutlich lauter.

nen wirklichen unterschied wirst du erst merken wenn du den kreislauf mal erweiterst. ist halt nicht die stärkste pumpe.


----------



## Quadun80 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

Bin ja am überlegen die Pumpe an den CPU Fan Anschluss zu machen und die Lüfter über Y-Kabel an den 2 CPU Fan Anschluss zu machen ! Macht das ein Unterschied?


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

Die Pumpe darf nicht geregelt werden, entweder 12v oder auf 7v.

Daher nur dann an den CPU Fan anschliessen wenn du solch eine Regelung auch hin bekommst.
Ansonsten kannst du dir auch ein 7v Adapter über Molex  dazu nehmen.


----------



## Quadun80 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Pumpe darf nicht geregelt werden, entweder 12v oder auf 7v.
> 
> Daher nur dann an den CPU Fan anschliessen wenn du solch eine Regelung auch hin bekommst.
> Ansonsten kannst du dir auch ein 7v Adapter über Molex  dazu nehmen.



Ok ! Dachte ich kann die Pumpe an den CPU Fan anschließen und dann über Bios steuern lassen ! 12 Volt ist die Pumpe ziemlich laut und ein Unterschied merke ich nicht wirklich bei 12 Volt


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

Dann kauf die eine gute Lüftkühlung, dessen Lüfter werden sehr leise sein.
Wahrscheinlich wirst du ehe die von der Grafikkarte hören.

Nochmal, die Pumpe darf nicht geregelt werden, sonst geht sie kaputt und dann wird sie mit Sicherheit leise sein. 
Es gibt Pumpen die dürfen mit 12v und 7v betrieben werden, die Silent Loop z.B. darf nur mit 12v betrieben werden.

Und wenn dir dies zu laut ist dass darfst du dir keine AIO kaufen, denn die Pumpe sitzt immer mit auf dem CPU Kühler und kann daher nicht entkoppelt werden.
Meine Pumpe ist aus dem Gehäuse gar nicht zu hören, aber meine WaKü hat etwas mehr als eine kompakt Wasserkühlung gekostet.


----------



## Quadun80 (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

Hallöchen Ihr lieben,

hier mal ein kleines Update von mir ! Aktuell habe ich eine Zimmertemperatur von 30° Grad und eine CPU Temperatur von 40-42° Grad. Pumpe läuft mit 12 Volt und die Lüfter lasse ich über DC Einstellung im BIOS laufen ! Aktuell laufen die Lüfter bei ca. 870 RPM.  CPU ist grad nur mit Windows und Fanradio Stream beschäftigt, also nichts besonderes ! Sind die Werte gut ? Achja, hier ein Aufbau meiner Wakü.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

Müsste hinkommen, denn 30°C aussen + vielleicht 33°C aus dem Gehäuse und die Wassertemperatur vielleicht davon aus dann auf 35°C ergibt dann ein Delta von 10-12°C zur CPU-Temperatur.
Das wird sich mit niedriger Raumtemperatur noch etwas legen. CPU-Temperatur ist auch noch vollkommen in Ordnung, prüfe mal in einem Spiel wie hoch sie gehen wird. Die Lüfter spielen hier auch eine Rolle, je schneller weniger Temperatur und um so langsamer mehr Temperatur.


----------



## Quadun80 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

Hi IIcarus,

beim spielen geht er nicht höher wie 45-55° und das je nachdem wie die CPU ausgelastet ist ! Hab auch jetzt mal das Gehäuse zu gemacht und siehe da, die Temp ist noch etwas runter^^ ! War ja schon am überlegen, mir 2 Lüfter zu holen die dann von oben die Luft raus ziehen !


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neue Wasserkühlung, aber welche ?*

Passt alles...


----------

